# Baby names??? triplets!



## shortpygmies

Peaches threw triplets about a month ago but I have no idea what to name them!
There are 2 girls and a boy who is now a wether.

The black headed kid with the white spot is the wether I was thinking diesel, tank, or Jackson for possible names but I need more ideas and opinions!

The other two are does I was thinking Ginger as a possible name for the redhead doeling but can't decide I also like Delilah, Zoey, & Chloe as possibilities but I don't know what should I name them all!


----------



## happybleats

I like Jackson..Chloe and Zoey : )


----------



## ksalvagno

Very cute! Congrats!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock

My neighbor had trips and said Blinkin, Winkin and Nod sounded great! I thought so too, but my trips were already named, LOL.


----------



## Selah123

They are gorgeous and they sound like great names! I must admit I got sick of thinking up names for my lambs last year and just ended up calling them 1 to 10 (but in Maori (NZ Indigenous language...) so it sounded better! Tahi, rua, toru, wha ........Know any languages for next time???? haha


----------



## Stacie1205

Larry (buck) Moreine(doe) Curly Sue (doe)

AKA Larry, MO, and Curly, LOL. Just Kidding. They are adorable.


----------

